# 928 Lugged carbon frames...



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Any chance these were made in Italy? It seems the Italians (Colnago as an example) makes lugged frames in Italy but the monocoque frames were mostly made in Asia. Does anyone know if this was the case for Bianchi? I spy an '07 lugged 928 for a great price and it has got me thinking...

I'm slowly building up a collection of bikes but prefer true made in Italy frames as I am a HUGE Italo-phile! (Nothing against Taiwan or China- think the Giants, Scotts, Pinarellos, Bianchis, Williers, Ridleys, Spesh, etc are some of the finest racing bikes around) .

TIA!


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

My '05 928 is marked hand made in Italy, but that can cover just about anything from laying up the carbon to applying decals on a Taiwanese bike.:mad2: That really doesn't answer your question though. You can read through this forum and see if that helps you any.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

I have a 2006 928 Lugged and from what I have been able to find out you are right that they were buying the carbon tubes and lugs and still bonding them together in Italy. The other molded product had moved off shore due to cost similar to what Colnago also did. Bottom line, I love the bike and no matter the country of origin I would not be able to tell the differance riding it anyway.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Bee-an-key said:


> Bottom line, I love the bike and no matter the country of origin I would not be able to tell the differance riding it anyway.


I hear ya! I will eventually own some sweet, top-end, Made-in-Taiwan or China frame. I actually would love to have a Giant TCR Advanced SL! I've read nothing but lavish praise about the frame. But I'm currently on an "Italian only" kick.


----------

